# ozark water car question.



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

I am breaking in my new lumber jack by regner on a test track in my garage. I recently built an ozark miniature water tank car. The car can make it around the track fine and then derails for some unknown reason. Would anyone have an idea of why it might do this? I am using link and pin coupler system. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Have you tried adding some weight to the car? 
Are you "cutting through" a switch?


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Another item to check are the wheels and track in gauge? 

Trying to find these problems can be a pain, study how it comes off to understand the cause.

I had a tank car that came off a bit, in the end I found the problem, one wheel would slightly lift in corners, once I softened the springs the problem went away.

Good luck

Alan


----------

